
Air France crash: recorder data 'intact' - colinprince
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13412061
======
yread
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/3939333.stm>

I guess they haven't tested air crash and being submerged in 4km for almost 2
years...

